# Bumper Boy customer service



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

I just wanted to give a public thank you once again to my main man Aaron for hooking me up with a new transmitter within 3 days of *my LOSING* the old one (please, don't ask :evil: ). You definitely got me out of a bind Aaron, and I thank you for the PROMPT response. 

Since Aaron took over some months back, everything is A-OK. Good product, good service and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------

